# help! Billy with congested nose.



## gunmetalbutterfly (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here, but I've had goats for a while now, and I haven't had this problem or heard of a solution anywhere. 
My seven month old baby-billy Valentine (alpine/saanen) can't breathe through his right nostril and has a lot of trouble breathing through his left. His lungs are clear, no fever, no coughing, no mucus, no bots or dischargeof any type. He's been wormed regularly with ivormectin, and is otherwise perfectly healthy. He goes out to browse on pasture and brush every day, his hay is clean and dry, his food isn't dusty. Three other goats live with him and are all tip-top. This is going on day three of the clogged nose. I cant see anything in there, and believe me i've spent some time trying. Sometimes his nose whistles or sounds reedy, I think something is stuck in there. How do I get it out?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Do you see dried snot or clogs? could be allergies if everything else check out..no temp ect....you can give benedryl and see if it helps


----------



## gunmetalbutterfly (Sep 28, 2014)

No snot of any kind. He's got a moist pink nose in there, looks perfectly normal if a little pinker than normal(?) I never spent that much time looking up my goats noses before.
I don't have liquid benydril, would capsuls work?
Thanks,


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes capsules will work. I would just give him one. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree as well.


----------



## gunmetalbutterfly (Sep 28, 2014)

*still gasping*

Hi, I gave him one this morning at seven. When I went out to see them this morning his sides were heaving so much! He was alert, standing, chewing cud. But man, it looked like quite a struggle to get just one breath. When I walked them out to their pasture he was running and playing and munching trees, but by the time we got there he had to breath through his mouth in these great big sputtery gasps. Now he's laying down in the pasture and I guess the benadril has worn off, (4-6 hours?) Do I just keep doing this? I also took his temp. 101.4 at six-thirty am. He might have some clear snot now, but just a little. I still think there is something in his nasal passage. How can I get it out? 
Should I squirt some saline in there?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need a vet. They can have pneumonia without a temp and with very few symptoms. If he is breathing through his mouth after walking a bit, you have a sick goat.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

If something is in his nose, I would have a vet check him out. If its pneumonia then the vet can diagnose that.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Karen...a stuffy nose will not have him gasping for air after a walk...A vet check up wont hurt ...if you can not get him in..dont wait...treat with Nuflor or tylan 200 ...as Karen said..Silent pneumonia can sneak up and have no signs until the goat just stands there as his lungs fill with fluid...

Nuflor is 3 cc per 100# sub Q once daily for 5-7 days

tylan 200 is 1 cc per 25# sub Q twice daily....5-7 days...


----------



## gunmetalbutterfly (Sep 28, 2014)

*sounds terrible*

Oh, I mean to call the vet asap Monday, but I need to get through this weekend. He spent the day eating brush and laying down in a dry sandy river bed among the trees. Wheezing through his nose and then opening his mouth to gasp. My farm supply store is also all closed on the weekend, thus I was hoping for some help here. I keep listening to his chest and when he breathes through his mouth, and there is no congestion there as far as I can tell, its all in his nose. He keeps rubbing his nose too, on walls people trees other goats etc.
Well benadril again, no fever, call vet in the am. Hope he can breathe through his mouth for one more night.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

He could very well have sucked somehting up his nose blocking his air ways..as long as he is acting well other wise..keep him calm and resting for now....hopefully your vet can get a good look in there....

best wishes


----------



## gunmetalbutterfly (Sep 28, 2014)

*Baby Billy Valentine all grown up*

Hi,
Just thought I'd let anyone interested know what happened with Valentine. I did get the Vet out to see him and he gave me little to no help. He said there was nothing present in Valentine's lungs so he ruled out Pneumonia or colds or other sickness. He gave Valentine a steroid injection, and left me with some benadryl too. Basically Valentine had trouble breathing all that summer. As he grew up his snout widened and I thought maybe just under his eyes there were raised areas, and maybe a little more on one side than the other. I worried about nose-bots or infections. But nothing more came of it. The winter came and he was better. He breathes and runs just fine now. Its all still a mystery. None of his kids have had problems either.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a good ending to a perplexing story! Could he have had asthma and out grew it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that he outgrew it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## ShellDex2 (Mar 10, 2017)

What did the vet check reveal in this case? I have something similar going
On, everything else checks
Out fine but her nose
Is
Stuffy. Thanh You!


----------

